# Garage clear out - bottles, fermenters, big 'skope' shop fridg



## Boozy the clown (28/7/14)

After I got the generic 'how are you?' post from this site I remembered I had an account here.

I'm clearing out my garage.

Lots of bottles. Mostly coopers 750's and a lot of champagne bottles. Lots of 330 stubbies. 

Five or six fermenters.

One big Skope glass door fridge. I used it for temp controlled fermenting (with a thermostat) and cold conditioning. 

Bottles will be getting tossed out if no one wants them in the next day or two, fridge and fermenters - no idea what they are worth.

Interested PM asap please.

(clown not dead)

edit - sorry it's a 'Quirks' fridge. Located in Bargo, 20 min south of Picton, NSW.


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/7/14)

Location?

Edit: just worked it out via the area it was posted under


----------



## Boozy the clown (6/11/14)

Bottles binned.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (29/11/14)

do you still have fridge


----------



## Boozy the clown (29/11/14)

Yes, still have it.


----------



## InterCooL (30/11/14)

How much do you want for the fridge?


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/12/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81736-fs-quirks-single-glass-door-fridge-bargo-nsw/

There's the thread with the pic.

I paid over $1000 for it, so if anyone wants to make a reasonable offer for it send me a PM pls. Just had one of these serviced at work, $100 call out fee, $300 in total had the work one running noice.


----------

